# Tuning Fire & Other Pecos Questions



## KyleCowden (Mar 17, 2018)

Good morning from Flower Mound, TX!

I have a new OC Pecos.  While it was hot from the burnout I threw some flanks on and they were absolutely delicious.

As the sun rose over Flower Mound and with coffee in hand I began my first brisket on my new smoker.  So it’s early and I still have time to screw this up so I have a couple of questions.

I am using dual temperature gauges and positioned the point of the brisket at the grate level thermometer just right of the handle.  Is this a good position for even heat or is it too far back and may cause over cooking the flat?

Next, I got it to 250 pretty quick but it crept up to 275-280.  The only thing I knew to do was open the cooking box and let everything cool down.  Are there any tricks to normalize the temp or does a 25-30 degree swing matter?

Is 230 a good point to add another stick?

Finally it has cooled to about 225 so I am adding another stick.  I don’t mind tending a fire, but what’s the best way to consistently obtain an even temp?  Heat sinks?  Tuning plates?

FWIW, I am cooking a packers cut brisket, using aged pecan and I do have a water pan.

I am grateful for this site.  Thank y’all.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

Are you using straight up splits or a mix of coal and splits? I've read where tuning plates and baffles are recommend with the peco's for even heat distribution. Personally I would start with the brisket either center on the grates or to the left until you find your sweet spot. Good luck and let us know how it goes. 

Chris


----------



## KyleCowden (Mar 17, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Are you using straight up splits or a mix of coal and splits? I've read where tuning plates and baffles are recommend with the peco's for even heat distribution. Personally I would start with the brisket either center on the grates or to the left until you find your sweet spot. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Chris



Thank you Chris.  I use an organic lump charcoal just to start the fire.  Then it’s pure splits after that.

Based on your reply, I’m guessing the brisket is about right as far as position, but I’ll keep an eye on it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sounds like a plan. Splits can be a little more difficult to control, but once you know how your smoker works it can't be beat.

Chris


----------



## KyleCowden (Mar 17, 2018)

Starting to get the hang of this.  There are a lot of variables like wind direction etc.

When I was running wide open, the temp would spike to about 280 and then back down. Once it crossed 250 it started to cool pretty quickly.  The last log I started throttling the intake and the chimney and I’m keeping it at 250 with no more than a ten degree variation.

Takes a watchful eye but it sure is fun.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2018)

Kyle, morning...  Your temp control problem is normal...  UNLESS you are up to a modification....
Add an upper air inlet to the FB...  Across from the FB/CC opening...  
Then, use the lower air inlet to adjust the BTU's of the fire...  Use the upper air inlet to move heat from the FB to the CC..    The additional air flow is good for smoking meats...  
Members have found the upper air inlet reduces fuel consumption by lowering FB temps..  
What some members have done to accomplish the temp control....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...







Doesn't have to be fancy, just functional...  For today, how about drilling a 1" hole above the door and check the results ??


----------



## KyleCowden (Mar 17, 2018)

Wow.  Would never have thought of that.

I might try that _in situ.
_
Thank you very much.


----------

